# Considering Closing my Application



## Roger123 (25 Mar 2018)

So I am having serious thoughts about a career in the armed forces and if I am cut out for this. I am a PLT/ACSO/AEC applicant on the competition list, with minimal flight experience (<20 hrs of on-and off instruction). Back track to one year ago, passed ACS and CFAT with high scores, working out everyday with the burning desire to become a CF pilot. Free time was spent reading aviation material, etc. Over the past couple of months, the desire has fizzled to the point of doubting my ability and if offered a position tomorrow, wondering if I would be taking the place of a more ambitious and deserving person. I get this could be a faze. I also grapple with the prospect of going to flight training, washing out and disappointing my family and friends. Maybe I do have the potential to be successful, but maybe this weak mindset should be enough to squash my application, and save both myself and the armed services time and money.


----------



## colinreid16 (25 Mar 2018)

Did you put all your eggs in one basket?

I think you should just reassess your choice of course. See what else is out there. It could be the wait that is making you question everything so I wouldn't close your file just yet. 

I've also been waiting for my application for AEC. While I am committed to seeing that through, I've also started to look at other jobs (government, RCMP). I put all my hopes for a career into military and it put a lot of pressure on that application. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (25 Mar 2018)

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Over the past couple of months, the desire has fizzled to the point of doubting my ability and if offered a position tomorrow, wondering if I would be taking the place of a more ambitious and deserving person.



If you are considering declining an offer, you may find this discussion of interest,

Declining an offer (merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104645.0
4 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## QM (25 Mar 2018)

Ask a dying man what he regrets, and he tells you its risks he didn't take. 

If you don't ask, the answer is no. If you don't say yes to the offer, then you will never be a (pilot, AWC, whatever). And it will haunt you your entire life.

"What if?"

You have zero to lose. Zero. So try. If you fail, you wind up exactly where you are now, but with a bit more life experience. Or, you find an open door you never knew existed.  If you succeed, then you have succeeded. So stop thinking. Stop over-thinking. Follow through, and you will be fine, whatever happens. The people who love you will still love you. The people who may laugh at your failure, aren't worth caring about, and probably never took the risk that would have led them to happiness themselves. Do you want to be down in the dumps with them? I hope not. 

Good luck.


----------



## serenamorrow (25 Mar 2018)

Having doubts about something you are strong set on and invested a lot of time in is natural, and also a good sign as it allows for some self-awareness and mental contingency preparation. The trick is to how to handle it. Another perspective question can ask yourself is, what do you fear most: Stop and not follow through that can lead to long-term regret, or to continue, make the attempt, fail, and then able to tell people that you at least tried, what is their excuse?

If the only thing left is getting an offer, then can postpone the decision until then for your future self to decide. It is my usual answer about decisions I do not have to make right away.


----------



## Roger123 (25 Mar 2018)

Just want to thank all you fine people for the support and perspective. I went for a drive and it really cleared my head. Its hard sometimes trying to explain the process to people outside of the military. They give you strange looks when you said you started your application 18 months ago and counting. During the drive I passed at my old university to grab a drink and went through some of the things I wished I had done/attempted while there. It made me realize the opportunity I worked to create with my application and how silly I feel in considering turning back. Sometimes it really helps getting issues off your chest, especially to people who understand.


----------



## Pusser (26 Mar 2018)

The CAF is full of very successful washed-out pilot candidates.  Before you can even begin pilot training, you have to first convince the system that you would make a good officer.  That doesn't change just because you have difficulty mastering aerodynamics and find you may not have the hand-eye coordination necessary to pilot an aircraft.  We don't automatically throw washed-out pilots out on the street.  There will be other opportunities within the CAF.


----------

